# Bravo



## Pedders (Mar 22, 2005)

As many of you will have seen from the Health Forum, Bravo passed away on Sunday April 26th, after a short but savage battle with hermangiosarcoma.

We adopted Bravo at 12 months from the Northern Utah GSD Rescue, although more accurately it should be said he adopted us; we saw 5 dogs that day but he was the one that both of us were drawn to. He had problems they told us; peed in the house; he stole food; he climbed on furniture; he was an escape artist. We steeled ourselves but went ahead anyway. We got him home and guess what - he sat nicely by the door when he need to go potty; he went for one cookie, was told no and never stole food again; he put one paw on the sofa, was told no and never climbed on furniture without our OK and as for an escape artist - pleeeeeze! he was velcro - we couldn't have got rid of him if we tried!!

He was an ambassador for his breed. Everywhere he went he wowed people and they fell in love with him (apart from the child molester, but he got just what he deserved!). He loved kids and they loved him. You're a toddler he's never met before - no worries, he'll let you hang onto his ruff and support you as you investigate and he'll guide you away from the sharp corners. You're a strange baby in stroller being threatened by a bull terrier? it's OK, Bravo will just invite the bully to move along and then hang out by the baby until he decides everything is cool.

Wheelchair bound? not a problem, he would just find an extremity with feeling and rub himself against you (and then gently lick away the tears running down your face). Old or imfirm, again, not a problem, he'll just lie there and let you pet on him anyway you can. 

He was a softie with all humans, except those that meant harm, in which case he was everything that we want from our dogs (IMHO). Never out of control but always fierce enough to discourage would be troublemakers (100lbs of angry Black GSD tends to do that!)

He wouldn't stand for bullying at the dog park. I don't know if he realised that it was dads job to maintain the rules and monitor the dog interactions or if it was just his nature, but he wouldn't allow a timid dog to be picked on or for any "pack attacks" to get going. He was way better at spotting the snarky dogs than I ever was!

He was only 7 years old went he went and that's just wrong; there were more lakes to be swum in, more kids to be played with, more troubled people to calm and more hugs to be had from mum and dad.








Bravo, my big boy.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

What a beautiful tribute to Bravo... It's apparent that he was a match made in heaven with your family. I had to smile when you were describing his "bad" behavior and then when you got him home he was a perfect angel. I have a friend who believes, with all her heart, that they sometimes behave poorly intentionally. It's because they have not yet arrived at where they want to be. Once they have found their forever home, the bad behavior stops. She says it much more beautifully than I described it, but...I guess what she would say is that Bravo knew where he wanted to be and that was with you, even though your time together was too short.

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how much it hurts and what a huge hole they leave in your heart.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

What a touching tribute to a wonderful, and obviously, very much missed friend/family member. 

Wiping away the tears that slid down while reading it and now while trying to type.








And furry angel just got his wings....


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

The relationship that you and Bravo shared was clearly one for the ages. I was privileged to witness such love at the end. 

There is little I can say to help you deal with such a tremendous loss. Only know that to some extent, I understand how deeply your heart has been broken. You are not alone, but remain in our thoughts.

I hope that your wonderful memories -- in time -- bring you some measure of joy. I do hope that the realization that you did everything you possibly could for this beautiful soul ( he was beautiful both inside and out) brings you peace.

Take care.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

What a great tribute to Bravo. Thank you so much for sharing a little story about his life with you.

RIP Bravo.

I am so sorry for your loss.

Val


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Bravo. He sounds like he was such a special dog. And it sounds like he had a great life with you. Rest in peace, Bravo.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Thank you for sharing your time with Bravo. What a wonderful tribute to him. Thank you for giving him such a wonderful life while you had him. RIP Sweet boy


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

> Quote: He was an ambassador for his breed. Everywhere he went he wowed people and they fell in love with him



I'm so sorry for your loss of Bravo. I had the pleasure of meeting Bravo at Jacksonville's Dog Wood Park's breed day for German shepherds, and feel what you said is absolutely right. There were so many GSDs there, but people seemed to flock to him, including myself. He was gorgeous, and a very good boy with a great personality. I pet him, threw a ball in the lake a few times, and left, always loving black GSDs after that.

RIP Bravo, you are a good boy!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Thanks so much for sharing a bit about Bravo. Your tribute brought tears to my eyes. He sounds like he was an absolute gem of a dog and I'm so sorry that you lost him so early. You're right, it really isn't fair. 

I hope you will take comfort in the memories of all of the wonderful times you shared. 

Take good care,


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

My eyes are full of tears. Bless you for adopting Bravo. What a wonderful time together. Life with our dog is never long enough.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

What a wonderful tribute to your beautiful boy. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

My sincere sympathies to you. Yes, 7 yrs. old is too young. I hope his memories carry you through the months ahead.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

I am so very sorry. I just lost my boy Oscar 2 weeks ago to hermangiosarcoma. It is a devastating and heartbreaking disease.

He was both handsome and smart...he knew exactly what he was doing when he adopted you. Thank you for sharing that beautiful tribute about him. RIP sweet Bravo.


----------



## Sahria (Apr 21, 2009)

Thank you for sharing that with us. All of the good times you shared will get you though this. My condolences.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I am so sad for you and so sorry for your loss and wish you comfort doing these difficult days.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Bravo was very special - one who comes too late and leaves much too early...he must have been needed at the Bridge to teach some of those bullies their manners and to protect the little timid ones....







Bravo

you have my deepest sympathies....

Lee


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Pedders, what a beautiful tribute and what an awesome dog Bravo was. My most sincere condolences.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Hugs to you and your family on the sudden and tragic loss of Bravo. Your moving tribute prompted me to reread the thread where you lost him - I had been following it anyway - but wanted to read it again - it just confirms the ferocity of this illness.

HS is a b!tch and so hard to accept.

RIP Bravo







, a beautiful black boy with a heart of gold.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

What a tragedy to lose such an exceptional creature!

I'm so sorry.

Mary Jane


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry for the loss of your wonderful Bravo. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

Your Bravo sounds like an amazing dog! Your admiration for him is so evident in your beautiful tribute to him. 

There really is something to be said about them picking us


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Wishing you some comfort during this time. Bravo had everything.. and the best of it all was your love for him. Run free, sweet Bravo.


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

Condolences to you on the loss of a wonderful boy. 







Bravo


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

What a wonderful tribute to Bravo, thank you for sharing.
This is a tragic loss and very unfair. Hemangiosarcoma is the silent killer that takes our companions way too soon. I have been in your shoes in the past and I am battling it again with BoBo. 
You did everything possible for Bravo and you should tak comfort in that.

Run free handsome Bravo and say hello to Lady and Zoebel at the Bridge for me. Ask them to show you the ropes.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> Words can not express my sorrow in Bravo's passing.


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

What a moving tribute. Thank you for sharing!








Bravo


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

I was so sorry to see that you had lost Bravo. He was such a beautiful boy. 







Bravo


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

It wasn't fair how quickly he was taken. I'm so sorry it didn't have a different ending


----------

